# Nice weekend of fishing



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey hey hey!

Had a real nice weekend of fishing. Got out early saturday and landed a couple blues around 30" at Corson's Inlet. Bite stopped so we moved over to the 8th street jetties in Avalon and got many o' skate. Also landed a 3ft sand shark...my son did actually. He was freaking out! Moved on to Townsend Inlet after getting too many sea rats...I mean skate. Got hammered by blues ranging from 23" to 30". Used clams and mackeral.

I hear alot of people talking bad about the blues, but I can tell ya it's one great fight. I love catching those fish, and if prepared right, they are a great eat! Had some last night!!!! I personally don't mind those fish taking over the waters right now. We have a full season of so many different varieties to catch, just enjoy those crazy blue fish for the next couple of weeks!!!!!

-FFM


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Way to go!

Being flexible and mobile is very important to having a productive time on the beach.

I too don't understand the "blue bias." I can understand trollers and sharkers hating them when they slash $25 jet heats or get in the chum line but surf guys??? They are a blast to catch!


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

i like catching them too,but i caught so many saturday i was begging for a striper.especially after the guy at riptide told us about weighing in that 45lber saturday morning.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Blues Bad? nah!*

Better to catch a fish....any fish than no fish at alll. I certainly understand the charter captain who goes out with his sports for Stripers and is pestered by bluefish, but I'm with you guys. They are fun to catch. Hell...Dogfish sharks are fun catch!. 

You might try some more weight and a little shorter leader to to get under the cruising blues. I'm told that the reason Bunker heads work so well for Stripers is that that's all that makes it to the bottom after the blues decimate everything on top. Stands to reason that if you can get under the blues, you might hook up a striper or two. Would like to post a pic of the 33 incher from the 14th, but haven't figured out how to do that.

Good Fishing!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Blues*

Blues make good Mako bait. Shark tourney is coming!!!


----------

